# 30 pounder on Kayak/Canoe



## Perry01 (Jul 12, 2014)

I split my time between Utah and Hawaii and often fish from my OC1 or my ocean kayak while in Hawaii. I recently caught this 29.5 lb. Ono (Wahoo) and thought I'd share a few pics.

It was caught 4 miles off the Windward side of Oahu using a medium class Ugly Stik and a Penn 550 ssg reel on 30 lb. test Power Pro line. I was trolling a Yozuri Cristal Minnow. It was a 15 minute battle and I was fortunate to have landed it safely.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I doubt there is a better tasting fish out there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Now thats something you don't see every day. Congrats


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good lord, why you gotta make us all jealous


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I doubt there is a better tasting fish out there.


Rumor has it that smoked chub is pretty good.

Perry -- thanks for sharing. That looks like a pretty good time.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be scared shizzless of the sharks....any encounters?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Swimming with sharks is intense.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't swim with sharks....I swim away from them!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Rumor has it that smoked chub is pretty good.


So are you heading over to Koosharem this weekend to fill up the smoker?

RE"I would be scared shizzless of the sharks....any encounters? "

Yeah, this does look like a ton of fun, but I had the misfortune of reading "Old Man and the Sea" when I was younger.:sad:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> So are you heading over to Koosharem this weekend to fill up the smoker?


Absolutely not. I don't care what other people say, I'm not jumping on the "smoked chub is excellent!" bandwagon!


----------



## Perry01 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes there were sharks in the water. I had to use an ice pick to stab his brain before securing the fish to the canoe. Their razor sharp teeth can be lethal so it must be dead before securing the fish. The blood in the water attracted two Galapagos Sharks within minutes. It was kinda scary for a couple of minutes until I was able to paddle away from the "tax collectors" as we call them.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Monster muleys has a post right now in the campfire section where two people fishing in a kayak were attacked by an 18'+ great white hours apart. 

Ill stick to a real boat


----------



## Perry01 (Jul 12, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> Monster muleys has a post right now in the campfire section where two people fishing in a kayak were attacked by an 18'+ great white hours apart.
> 
> Ill stick to a real boat


I own a 19 foot Boston Whaler but am training for Molokai to Oahu canoe race. I need to train and I love to fish so do both at the same time.


----------

